# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Giving a dream tour

## Aneas

Last night there was a young woman in my dreams with long black hair and pale skin.  She did not say a word but just watched as I demonstrated my control of the weather by raising the wind and setting down a small tornado.  I walked with her and said "Welcome to my world, well our world actually".  I often give tours in my dreams.  

Another time I was leading two men and a woman through my dreamscape, explaining the future to them.  At one point I blew out and froze the landscape.  Sitting in a lawnchair in the newly frozen area was a large man with white hair.  He said to me "Aneas, why do you care so much for the humans?"  I then led the three to an open field witha school in the foreground and struck my fist to the ground causing an earthquake.  It was from this dream that I took the name Aneas

In my dreams I usually appear as myself (I have dark, almond shaped mongolian eyes), and I wear my hair long while there.

----------


## nerve

that's cool that you got a name from a dream, but...what is the point of this thread?

----------


## Aneas

Lucid experience forum

----------


## nerve

::shock::  



 :Oops:  


*slowly walks away*

----------


## nerve

Aneas, please kick me.   ::lol::

----------


## Aneas

Kick you? I wouldn't dream of it!  One of the reasons that I posted this was because of the discussion concerning dreamscaping.  I thought that maybe someone shared the dream and would recognize it.

----------


## Rtex

Hehe, Kinda freaky dude. But that pretty tight how you got your name. My story is a bit more dizmal

----------


## Serinanth

Very cool Aneas, I am a long haired hippy freak IRL and in the dreamworld, caucasion blue eyes, 

OR 

A mediocer sized Platinum dragon bout the size of a Gulfstream g550 learjet. just under 100ft long with a sligtly larger wingspan. Same blue eyes though.
 ::D:  

Prehaps we will meet one day.

----------


## Rtex

You talk about you Dragon form alot, Would you like to elaborate about any of your "features"? (i.e. Fire breath)

----------


## wasup

Also, about the dragon, how does it feel when you "morph" into another creature.  I read somewhere that you imagined how it would feel to be that creature and then wish that you would change into it.  Does it feel natural to flap your wings or somethign as a dragon.  Like as natural as moving your fingers? I would like to know how you do that and about your dragon features more.

----------


## Serinanth

My dragon form...

As natural as this human form is I feel comfortable if not more in my dragon form...

Like I said in another thread.. bout the size of a gulfstream g550 100 ft long including neck and tail my wings about 120ft  in length, my body lean thin muscular, large chest, my head two horns and two fan like appendages under my ears which act as canards keeping my head level with my body in flight, my tail has a fan on at the end the fan takes up about 10 feet of the end of my tail, my spine is limber but locks when in flight...hmm to explain.. I can bend my neck down to the sides and such but when I bend upwards there is a limit and I can only go so far.. the top of the spinal bones.. are formed so that they wont bend too far up and my spine will align in a straight line.

The change is .. well its weird...

When I first started it was a physical change, my body stretched and bent and formed into my dragon shape.

The experience of my neck stretching to the length of my dragon neck is weird, my shoulders kind of move backwards and my head stays in the same place... my tail and wings.. now those are appendages that a human does not have at all so they had to grow.

Wings... 

Warm.. the bones like a fizzing kind of growth starting at the shoulder where my shoudlerblades change growing a new socket and then the wings themselves it fires out to the six fingers, yeah six.. and then the muscle and flesh the bones are the weirdes part, the fleshing out is again warm and more flowing 

Others have well ... been kind of nauseated by the sight... 

My wings have six fingers the sixth is specialized and is normaly tucked next to the leading edge of the fith, when extended my wing is more straight like a jet planes.. and if you read the thread about electrogravics... 
well.. I can induce a charge in it.. some of it is bioelectric like an electric eel the other is energy manipulation, I can stop flapping my wings I will drop about 20 feet before the field kicks in... when it does... I can move... fast... very fast... make a fighter jet look like a biplane... During normal flight I rely on physics and aerodynamics alone.. when I extend the 6th finger and go... I have to put up a shield in front of me.

At high enough speed air can hurt...


Its different every once in a while for the most part now I let go of my human shape... in totality.. its not an easy thing... I submit to the light my physical form destroyed and existing merely as light.. its weird... hehe 

My senses explode with ... crap I duno.. warmth, you know that feeling when you bask in the sun? that times like a million, my vision whites out into the light and then my shape reforms in the dragon shape as if thats the way it was always supposed to be.

So right... I feel more comfortable flying in this form than say doing the superman, and it requiress less expenditure of energy. 

I was born to fly

The breath of air over my wings, the rush in my ears, my tail fanned and in constant motion I do not feel turbulance, I am not like an airplane, the fingers of my wings so slight a movement will do amazing things....

I wish I spoke better english, these words are a poor description of what actually happens...

*sigh*

Why the hell am I stuck in this human form here...   ::?: 

Oh yeah 
(edit) my breath weapon is light.... pure..

----------


## nerve

simply...amazing.

----------


## Rtex

I........

Uh...........

wow...............................................  ......wow.........................

**Is standing in awe**

----------


## Aneas

Serinanth,

When you grow your wings are there any sounds associated with the morph?  If I grow wings like an angel (which is rare) I can hear the sound of bones cracking and skin ripping as the wings develop.  Also, they always consist of black, raven like feathers.

----------


## Serinanth

I have never heard any tearing or cracking sounds, there is rush of sound in my ears as I make the change I guess because my ears themselves are changing too. My vision blurs a little but dosent totaly white out like when I change by way of the light, there is noise when I change by way of the light though, a small thunderclap of air as my physical body dissipates, of inrushing air and when I re form there is another thunderclap of outrushing air.

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by Aneas_
> *Serinanth,
> 
> When you grow your wings are there any sounds associated with the morph? *If I grow wings like an angel (which is rare) I can hear the sound of bones cracking and skin ripping as the wings develop. *Also, they always consist of black, raven like feathers.*




cooool....

----------


## A Lost Soul

<------*Doesn't want to sound like she's jumping on the bandwagon, but has had similar wing-sprouting experiences.*

----------


## Aneas

I would be interested in learning about your experiences.  When you grow wings are you stading or bent over?  I am always kneeling when I gro mine.  What is the color of your wings?

----------


## nerve

::lol::  we are annoying the hell out of Seri!

----------


## A Lost Soul

> _Originally posted by Aneas_
> *I would be interested in learning about your experiences. *When you grow wings are you stading or bent over? *I am always kneeling when I gro mine. *What is the color of your wings?*



They are white and feathery. To be totally honest with you, I never really paid much attention to whether I was standing or otherwise. I'm pretty sure that I'm standing most of the time, though. When they come out of my back, it's from an area just below my shoulderblades and it's a sensation somewhere between pleasure and pain. I can't think of anything to compare it to. Flying is the coolest friggin feeling in the world, though! When you fly, can you feel your wingstrokes? The wind on your skin and through your hair and feathers? It's absolutely amazing.

----------


## nerve

oops **slaps forehead** why did i think he was talking to Seri? *duh!*

eh...



> it's a sensation somewhere between pleasure and pain[/b]



like a sore muscle?

----------


## Serinanth

Not annoying in the least   ::D:  ITs cool when I can tell people about these experiences. I cant just tell anyone yknow they just look at me like im nuts.... oh wait... hehe I keep forgettin I am   ::mrgreen::

----------


## jill1978

I've only had one lucid dream where I'm leading someone....There is a pathedic looking girl and I ofer to walk her home, but I warn her that I'm only dreaming and if I dissapear I must have woke up

----------


## nerve

::lol::  

"I'm only dreaming, so if i dissapear, it means i've woken up.."

"Ok"

**starts walking**

*dissapears*

"....Hello?....um...  ::shock::  crap..."

----------


## wasup

I have a few questions for you.  You talk about this and I changed what I want to do in my 4th lucid dream (my next one).  Also, did anyone ever try having 360 degree periperipheral vision?  I wondered how that would feel and can one of you experts try it and tell me what it's like?  Thanks.  Truly awesome about what you said Seri.

----------


## Serinanth

::D:  

If you manage to get 360 vision keep a barf bag by your bed, you might wake yoruself up with vertigo and the spinz

During OBE I noticed I have an expanded field of view but not 360, that would be weird, I think there might be a limit to what my visual perception can handle. 

What would happen if you made a sphere 12 foot in diameter and lined the interior with a reflective surface so that it was perfectly mirrored on the inside, what would happen if you were inside of it with a light, what the hell would that look like?

----------


## wasup

Good description of the vision question.  That was what I was thinking too; I didn't know how someone could handle that and what it would look like .

To answer your question (the weird one) there is this site that has and answer to that (it is the actual site I learned what lucid dreaming was).  It said that (do flashlights give off uv rays?) it would keep bouncing and since it had no where to go it would multiply, make it very, increasingly bright and hot and then melt everything.  Also, in a lucid dream you should try that with a laser pointer!  That would be so cool!


http://www.skytopia.com/ <<<<<<<<<That's the site, check it out it has a bunch of useless information that you will never need.

----------


## froggey

> _Originally posted by wasup_
> *(do flashlights give off uv rays?)*



No, cos if they did you couldd tan yourself with one  ::shock::   ::lol::

----------


## Serinanth

Actually My thought of the sphere if made into a small handheld device I wondered if you could make a sort of light grenade.

----------


## nerve

360 vision? i'm sick just thinking about it...

----------


## Serinanth

it would be like a flashbang

Disorient so you can make a move without killing anyone

Would make pesky vampires go poof?

 8)   ::D:

----------


## nerve

i'm a vampire! fear me!






<this pointless post brought to you by paperdoll-ep>

----------


## Serinanth

There are older and much more dangerous things than vampires in existance...Things that find vampires disttastefull

<==



AQnd no not the suffed animal patchwork variety   ::D:   ::twisted::

----------


## nerve

hmmph...  ::roll::

----------


## xaldarin

:::muffin:::

----------

